# Portland v. New York Game THread



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Q-Rich and Curry are out with "flu-like symptoms" for tonight's game, which means Renaldo Balkman will get some run.

Zach showed up late for the game (an hour early), which Joel took as an ominous sign for the night. He says it's the kind of night when Zach goes off for 40 (this all on Quick's blog).

And to those without Comcast, rejoice! The game is on ESPN!


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

wastro said:


> Q-Rich and Curry are out with "flu-like symptoms" for tonight's game, which means Renaldo Balkman will get some run.
> 
> Zach showed up late for the game (an hour early), which Joel took as an ominous sign for the night. He says it's the kind of night when Zach goes off for 40 (this all on Quick's blog).


ZBo says he expects a good reaction from the fans:cheers:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I hope the fans don't boo Zach badly. I don't have any animosity toward him at all, and I wish him all the best.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I wonder witch strip joint ZBo will hit up after tonights game.:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like Brandon has two of the fingers on his left hand taped. He likes to finish at the rim with his left hand, so it will be interesting to see how that affects his game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oooh those fingers are really swollen. It's a little sick, actually.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Lets go blazers!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Zach looks taller for some reason


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Zach's being booed badly whenever he touches the ball. That's a little disappointing.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

and slimmer. a lot slimmer. 

Blazers on fire


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wastro said:


> Zach's being booed badly whenever he touches the ball. That's a little disappointing.


It is. Probably a lot of the fans that weren't watching when the blazers were not winning.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

LMA on track for 80pts

dont really agree with the crowd booing zach though.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

sweet move by Martell


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LMA going off!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Loving the quick start for LA. I'm a little bummed that Zbo is getting booed so badly. It was best for the team that he was traded, but imagine how awful we would have been without him.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

gee do u think the blazers are trying to make a point about zach's defense?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That shot clock snafu is wacky.

LaMarcus with his second foul. D'oh.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

LA goes bench, and there goes our hot start...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Tonight's strategy: Go after Zach as often as possible.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hot start, not so much after. blazers need to execute some kind of offense.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

We gave up 28 in the first quarter to the Knicks, this is gonna be a long night.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wastro said:


> Tonight's strategy: Go after Zach as often as possible.


Yeah, if LMA is in. If its Frye...not so much. Or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

White Unit! You're Killing Me Again!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ZBO killing it. 

Knicks by 8!!!! no offensive plan for portland. They are not running plays, they're just trying to show up ZBO it seems.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Aldridge or Roy always need to be in. Everyone else is too inconsistent. The white unit just looks lost.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Randolph is having a great night. We will see how this game goes. I doubt the Knicks can hold onto the lead much long. They tend to blow things up toward the end of the game. But, don't ever underestimate them.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Great, now we are getting our asses kicked at home by the New York Knicks. Does it get any lower than this?

This team is done done done!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe we'll score in this quarter, eventually...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

0 points in 5 minutes....


----------



## ProfitByProphet (Jan 31, 2008)

Commentary on that last play, "Aldridge off, Jones off, Randolph"

haha


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, this is BRUTAL.


----------



## ProfitByProphet (Jan 31, 2008)

I want Devin Harris here tomorrow.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

VenomXL said:


> Man, this is BRUTAL.


No, brutal is too kind. This is absolutely f'n pathetic.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We went from having one of the best bench to one of the worst. I was getting worried we were going to be shutout for the whole 2nd qtr. The way it is going we are going to be 1-5 on this home stand.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, this game is turning into a bush league affair.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

What was that David Lee dunk?

no one tried to get the board!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I think someone better be checking some ID's, I think the Globetrotters stole the Knicks jerseys.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

someone get a board. This is sad, that last outlaw shot was not part of the offense.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone wake me from this nightmare. We're being out-worked and out-classed by the Knicks...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I want Devin Harris here tomorrow.


if KP knows anything about basketball, he will do anything in his power to get Harris. You are f'n tellin' me that Jack, Sergio, and Frye combined would give you even half of what harris would? noone can do anything on offense, noone can drive and finish, noone can get a steal and run a fast break, we get NO easy baskets... get harris in here, good jesus.

pathetic.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

A little effort would be nice. Show that you atleast care, and quit embarassing yourselves on national television.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> Great, now we are getting our asses kicked at home by the New York Knicks. Does it get any lower than this?
> 
> This team is done done done!


I think you said that in the Atlanta game, too. I hope there's the same result.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I was excited for this homestand, but we're going to wind up losing more games on this 6 game homestand than we'd lost at home ALL YEAR.

Everyone is just standing around, picking their ***, taking turns putting up jump shots.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

wastro said:


> I think you said that in the Atlanta game, too. I hope there's the same result.


We still played like crap most of the game. And it we shouldn't have gotten down 20 to them at home in the first place. Barely beating the Knicks at home won't cut it, but we not even going to do that.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

You tell em' Bill, we're playing with no heart at all.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

no need to get all mad about it. This season has been an amazing surprise without Oden and Fernandez dude. The future started this season, even if we don't make the playoffs (which we won't) it is still a good season.

This team is not "done" they are doin' fine. If we lose this game, we are 26-20... that is amazing! all we need to do is be 9 games over .500 to finish the year and we win 50 games....

That being said, We need to get harris, not for this year, but for the long run. Sergio and Jack don't really do anything, Harris would be THE man.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> if KP knows anything about basketball, he will do anything in his power to get Harris. You are f'n tellin' me that Jack, Sergio, and Frye combined would give you even half of what harris would? noone can do anything on offense, noone can drive and finish, noone can get a steal and run a fast break, we get NO easy baskets... get harris in here, good jesus.
> 
> pathetic.


we don't get many easy baskets or fast break points. harris would help a lot with those two areas. webster, jack, frye, sergio, and a 1st pick for harris and bass is a no brainer. do it, kp!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ yea man. Perimeter defense, fast break points, and easy baskets, i mean we need that! Harris helps those weaknesses, Oden helps the rebounding and post play weaknesses, and we are fine next year! just need the deal.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> no need to get all mad about it. This season has been an amazing surprise without Oden and Fernandez dude. The future started this season, even if we don't make the playoffs (which we won't) it is still a good season.
> 
> This team is not "done" they are doin' fine. If we lose this game, we are 26-20... that is amazing! all we need to do is be 9 games over .500 to finish the year and we win 50 games....
> 
> That being said, We need to get harris, not for this year, but for the long run. Sergio and Jack don't really do anything, Harris would be THE man.


No, we're not doing fine, we're playing like ****. If you think Greg Oden is going to turn this group of asswipes into a winners by himself you're wrong. Portland really needs to pick it up. I thought they were a group of winners, but they are playing like absolute pussies.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ yes, the 3rd youngest team in NBA history, without arguably 2 of their top 5 best players, is 26 - 19... you are right...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> no need to get all mad about it. This season has been an amazing surprise without Oden and Fernandez dude. The future started this season, even if we don't make the playoffs (which we won't) it is still a good season.
> 
> This team is not "done" they are doin' fine. If we lose this game, we are 26-20... that is amazing! all we need to do is be 9 games over .500 to finish the year and we win 50 games....
> 
> That being said, We need to get harris, not for this year, but for the long run. Sergio and Jack don't really do anything, Harris would be THE man.


bad attitude. Expect the blazers to play well every night. Mediocrity is unacceptable.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> No, we're not doing fine, we're playing like ****. If you think Greg Oden is going to turn this group of asswipes into a winners by himself you're wrong. Portland really needs to pick it up. I thought they were a group of winners, but they are playing like absolute pussies.


Please, do us all a favor and go back to pulling crack pot conspiracy theories out of your ***.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> No, we're not doing fine, we're playing like ****. If you think Greg Oden is going to turn this group of asswipes into a winners by himself you're wrong. Portland really needs to pick it up. I thought they were a group of winners, but they are playing like absolute pussies.


I agree. Tonight the blazers are playing like they don't care. If Roy is injured....should he play the second half? He is very quiet tonight. 

I want Martell and LMA to start taking over the 2nd half.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

as much "positive press" as we get, this is the second straight game on National TV where we are stinking it up.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Second half, here we go.

..and more shot clock issues, jeez.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

When did we become the team of 3 years ago?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Someone guard ZBO!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

10 boards already for lee


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

webster! he needs to shoot more.....not 3s only


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ZBO wih 19..he's just having fun right now


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Somehow, I think Joel on Zach is not that good. Still would've traded him though.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

they don't have a center...we should be exploiting that.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

good...8 point game now.....


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Look out, Blakie is spurring on a Blazer run!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

blazers seem a little more like a basketball team now.....you can sense the confidence now vs. first 1/2


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Our announcers actually had a very good point. Our jumpshots are not falling, but teams can still score points when they're unselfish and looking to find the open man. The last four possessions were fast break dunk, offensive rebounded dunk, blake shaking nate robinson and giving himself an open jumper, and roy penetrating and kicking out for an open 3 by blake. As long as we continue to remain unselfish and have good possessions where there's more than one pass and maybe more than one shot, points will come.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Web!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pryz! 

Roy!


Rose Garden rockin' baby!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Devin who? :banana:


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about!

I love that they just let the crowd audio play when the Knicks took the time out, very cool.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Or maybe it's just that our offense looks way better when our shots are falling...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy with a sweet dunk!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh man, the Garden is rocking.

Sweet drive to the rim by Roy.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Crawford is a nice player on the knicks.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wow, Jefferies is horrible.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

come on portland, we are right back into it! we need to get stops and play our game, dictate our tempo, feed off the crowd! We can do this!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Rebounding? What's that?

Wow, nice transition defense.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

haha.....Balkman, are you kidding me?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Can we buy a rebound? Or play defense?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice move by the web!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Argh, going to need a strong fourth to try and finish off this debacle of a game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Our lack of rebounding is what will be the thing that ends ups costing us a playoff spot.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland's playing good defense in the second half, but they're an awful rebounding team.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

The Blazers don't block out. There is always 3-4 Knicks under the basket on the offensive end. We only get one shot and the Knicks get multiple shots everytime.:azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, remember when Jones from the corner was money? Some kind of a slump he's in.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, weird. Portland is definitely a streaky team, i was just lookin' at our schedule. We started the year 5-12, then went 17-1, and now, if we lose this game, we will have gone 4-7 since.... that is amazing, but that is what you get from such a young team i guess. We really need this one. 27-19 looks a hell of a lot better than 26-20.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

what a wild game. hah


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I am simply amazed at the lack of rebounds.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Terrible, terrible, terrible, ter....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

well, we are the 3rd worst rebounding team in the league.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hap said:


> I am simply amazed at the lack of rebounds.


I am too! Where is the coaching for positional rebounding? Teribble!!!!!!!!

gatorpops


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> I am simply amazed at the lack of rebounds.


you haven't been watching many blazers games season? our rebounding sucks, and it starts with aldridge. no surprise.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Why do so many players pass the ball back out when they get the offensive rebound right underneath the hoop? If someone passed them the ball right under the hoop, would they pass it back out or go up and try to score?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ yea, but honestly, i think we are the worst.

Definitely the worst rebounding team with a winning record. We depend on our shot to fall, and our opponents to miss open shots, that is it. We don't play great defense, don't rebound, dont get easy buckets or fast breaks, we might be the worst fast break team in the nba, i'm pretty sure we are, and we don't get to the line, and drive, we just settle for jumpers. Outlaw is the epitomy of our team by himself. He should be a good defender, but he isn't, he should be grabbin' at least 10 rebounds a game, but he gets like 4, he should be gettin' to the rim with ease, but he settles for jumpers... it is sad. 

We need a guy like Harris to get to the rim and encounrage everyone to also. 

The one play that pissed me off this game more than any other, was when we actually had a 3 on 1 fast break, blake took a mid range jumper, missed, they got the rebound and ran and scored with ease... just rediculous. Blake would be a fine backup, but he has a lot of brain farts.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

another offensive board for the knicks!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BuckW4GM said:


> you haven't been watching many blazers games season? our rebounding sucks, and it starts with aldridge. no surprise.


I don't have CSN, so no I haven't.

I guess it's just the ebbs and flows of a season. 

As much as Magloire stunk, he at least was a decent rebounder.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hello low post D?


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

It's an absolute miracle that we're even in this game. I'll laugh if we somehow pull out the win.

Is it just me, or do these companies with numbers in their URL seem particularly sketchy?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Roy leads our team with 7 rebounds, woohoo! at half time, 3 ppl were tied for the lead for our rebounding with 4... disgusting.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hap said:


> I don't have CSN, so no I haven't.
> 
> I guess it's just the ebbs and flows of a season.
> 
> As much as Magloire stunk, he at least was a decent rebounder.


And contray to most of us wondering why Nate played him so much, it was his rebounding.

gartorpops


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know how it is that Nate hasn't suffered an ulcer with this absolutely anemic rebounding effort


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, that Robinson wide open layup and Outlaw missed just about sealed it up.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

yikes,if we lose this we drop to 10th in the west, tied with houston at 26-20 they have the tiebreaker. Sad, 3 or 4 days ago we were 7th, and about a week ago we were 4th, lmao. west is tough, but the blazers have noone to blame but themselves if they can't pull it together.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

we need a stop and a basket right now to have a shot.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

homecourt advantage with broken shotclocks baby!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

He can have mine. (edit: my ulcer Hap.)

gatorpops


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

down 5 with 3 mins to go. We have a shot, we need defense and then rebounding and a bucket to cut it to 3 or 2. Huge defensive possession.

Harris, Oden and Fernandez would be huge for us now.

Oden - rebounding, post play dunks, blocks, defense.
Harris - easy shots, fast break, steals, defense, not settling for outside jumpers and gettin' to the rim.
Fernandez - make shots, steals, finishing at the rim.

*sigh* come one guys!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

This should count as 3 losses.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Again, wheres Pryz in the last 3min pf the game?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

huge bucket. DEFENSE!


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> We don't play great defense


i think we play good defense. what kills us is offensive rebounds. when the opponent get an offensive rebound, they can score easy baskets because your defense is not set. but defensive rebound is a big part of defense, so i'm not really disagreeing with you that we don't play great defense.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

for crying out loud!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> i think we play good defense. what kills us is offensive rebounds. when the opponent get an offensive rebound, they can score easy baskets because your defense is not set. but defensive rebound is a big part of defense, so i'm not really disagreeing with you that we don't play great defense.


yea, if we could limit them to one shot, we would be a pretty damn good defensive team, but teams get 2-3 looks per possession which makes us a average defensive team, which is a pity.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

omfg. jack! another botched fastbreak. he's possibly the worst guard running the fastbreak i'ver ever seen. no lie.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

god damnit outlaw.. make 2.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

oh well, we got points! come on defense, rebounding! come on!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Finally Pryz at 1:44 mark. 1:07 left. NY 81 - 79. Bad call against Outlaw. Booo! 53 secs left- Time out.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank god Jack got that layup to go, I think everyone in the stadium knew he wasn't going to pass on that fastbreak.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope they don't take a poor 3 point shot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Not sure if that was a good shot.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

The announcer said we are down by 50, and then corrected it to 2 with 50 sec to go. I think he was right the first time.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Ugh, nice move to free up the shot, just epitomizes the game tonight.

Nice D, can we buy a bucket?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

outlaw iz clutch baby!


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

t law baby! love thwe guy


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Defense! Clap Clap Clap!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ha, crawford is ice cold!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Woot, OT!

Maybe overtime will be the bizarro Blazers, and they'll go inside and get to the line a bunch.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

good job outlaw. again, we are still in this. Defense, rebounding, good shots, lets get this guys, we are still in it! feed off the crowd.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

There is no way we should trade Outlaw. He is clutch in the 4th and especially the final shot.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Maybe overtime will be the bizarro Blazers, and they'll go inside and get to the line a bunch.


lol, i'm with ya man. Come on blazers!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> There is no way we should trade Outlaw. He is clutch in the 4th and especially the final shot.


yea, there is no way KP was gonna even mention outlaw as trade bait, ain't happening. But for those who said we should keep webster over outlaw, come on.... givin' up webster to get harris, with fernandez comin'.... come oon blazers!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

With as bad as Crawford has played tonight, it's kind of surprising he's taken so many shots in the last 2 minutes in the game. How the heck have the Blazers let the Knicks stay in this game?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I would like to apologize to the remaining NBA fans nation wide, who are still watching this horrible game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HKF said:


> With as bad as Crawford has played tonight, it's kind of surprising he's taken so many shots in the last 2 minutes in the game. How the heck have the Blazers let the Knicks stay in this game?


The Blazers are allergic to rebounding and defense.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm only 25 years old, but .......

I'm getting too old for this.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I love you Travis Outlaw, don't ever leave.

OMG BO OUTLAW PICTURE!!!!


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

****ing aldridge! rebound the mother****ing ball


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

i can't think of a worse rebounding 7 footer than aldridge, except for bargnani


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Jarrett Jack makes me weak in my knees.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

That's what I like to see from Jack, by far the best part of his game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks need a wing scorer in the worst way. Relying strictly on a guy like Jamal Crawford to take all the jumpers is how you end up losing so many games. Great play by Jarrett Jack.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Jarrett Jack shoots arrows through my heart.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

thank god for Jamaal Crawford missing his last 12 or 13 shots.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yay. worked out well, blazers win, Zach has a pretty solid game....woot.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Xericx said:


> thank god for Jamaal Crawford missing his last 12 or 13 shots.


last game against the cavs, we would have won too if cleveland played larry hughes in the 4th quarter.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Did Roy get his first career triple double?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ugly win but we'll take it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sweet, Roy got a trip dub!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Roy gets first triple double and a win!!

Woohoo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HOOP FAMILY AfterPARTY AT the acrop IN AN HOUR.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, how did they win that? Can't complain about a win I suppose, but that was ugly.

Brandon's first triple-double though, woohoo!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great come back! 

Love Roy getting his first triple double a day after getting named to the all star game.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

good job blazers. Not impressive by any means, but i just can't believe how many fans say they are done.

Good job outlaw, you were the most impressive blazer tonight, very clutch. Aldridge played very well. Roy, 20, 11, 10, good game man, congratulations, if you didn't have those jammed fingers you were easily at 30.

We needed this one to stay in the hunt for the 7-8 seed and our division, with Utah just playing amazingly. Denver is a HUGE game for us, just HUGE.

again, good game fellas. Harris would be wonderful! blake and jack both played well though, impressed with how we played for a young team.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

bo outlaw came up clutch...or i mean travis


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> if KP knows anything about basketball, he will do anything in his power to get Harris. *You are f'n tellin' me that Jack, Sergio, and Frye combined would give you even half of what harris would?* noone can do anything on offense, noone can drive and finish, noone can get a steal and run a fast break, we get NO easy baskets... get harris in here, good jesus.
> 
> pathetic.


Yeah, 'fraid they would, Debbie Downer.

Your post is what's pathetic.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

congrats to roy, first of many..it will be even better in regulation. congrats no matter what tho


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

I'd like to thank Roy and the Blazers for a great birthday present. Got home from the bar and watched the 4Qtr and OT!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

why didn't Lee play much in the 4th and OT? Or did he and I just forgot?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Just heard on the news Zach was late to the game. Got there a hr before tip off. Wonder where he was to be so late?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

mgb said:


> Just heard on the news Zach was late to the game. Got there a hr before tip off. Wonder where he was to be so late?


Maybe he was grieving at a strip club.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

making it rain


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

OMG, they did it again! It was simply surreal, when, after the ESPN announcers spent 2 solid minutes talking about TRAVIS Outlaw, and singing his praises, the crack ESPN crew put up a picture of BO Outlaw. AGAIN! Is this some kind of sick, nationwide running joke? 

Way to gut out another close win, Blazers. It seems like the team has kind of hit the 'sophomore' wall so to speak. Or maybe it's the rookie wall. Either way, it's a young team and they are still learning their lessons about how to get through an NBA season. They are overachieving like crazy. I have no complaints. Really, the only thing they've been doing differently lately is they've been going cold from the outside. Inconsistency is the mark of young teams; and of outside shooting teams. They are both. But they are still managing to win close games. 

Hats off to Roy for his triple-double. And that was after a fairly poor first half. His game always picks up in the second half though -- just like last year. We are lucky that we have 2 Mr. 4th quarters: Roy and Travis. :yay:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mgb said:


> Just heard on the news Zach was late to the game. Got there a hr before tip off. Wonder where he was to be so late?


Maybe he had to wait for his "barber" to finish?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Yeah, 'fraid they would, Debbie Downer.
> 
> Your post is what's pathetic.


are you retarded? i was here defending the blazers the whole game. Maybe you should come back more after they win, eh? i didn't see you here when they were losing like all the other ppl bashing them.

And no, the production we wil get with Harris, and being able to cut down our roster for next year, and get a more solid rotation, will far excede what some role players will give you. His defense and easy buckets he gets alone will be more than Jack and Sergio can give. they get a combined 10 ppg...


----------



## Dr. Love (Dec 29, 2007)

I wasn't able to watch the first 3 quarters of the game (was at work), so I was wondering did ESPN ever announce WHY the shot-clock was malfunctioning?

I was listening to the radio on the way home and they said ESPN attempted to mount a camera on the shot-clock and drilled through the circuit board on the clock.

I'm sure if they did do it, they wouldn't have mentioned it :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> are you retarded? i was here defending the blazers the whole game. Maybe you should come back more after they win, eh? i didn't see you here when they were losing like all the other ppl bashing them.
> 
> And no, the production we wil get with Harris, and being able to cut down our roster for next year, and get a more solid rotation, will far excede what some role players will give you. His defense and easy buckets he gets alone will be more than Jack and Sergio can give. they get a combined 10 ppg...


Here's the thing about the Harris scenario ... Sergio/Frye/Jack wasn't talked about as the deal that gets us Harris. It was Frye/Jack/Outlaw. And Outlaw was clutch tonight. So was Jack.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I wasn't able to watch the first 3 quarters of the game (was at work), so I was wondering did ESPN ever announce WHY the shot-clock was malfunctioning?
> 
> I was listening to the radio on the way home and they said ESPN attempted to mount a camera on the shot-clock and drilled through the circuit board on the clock.
> 
> I'm sure if they did do it, they wouldn't have mentioned it


one of them just stopped working in the 2nd or 3rd quarter, and you can't only have one teams shot clock up and the others off, they need to level the playing field so they turned the other off.

Not sure why, just a malfunction i guess.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

And Dr. Love, no, they never mentioned anything (can't imagine why!). They just said it was malfunctioning, and truth is, it threw off the rhythm of the game for a lot of the night.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Here's the thing about the Harris scenario ... Sergio/Frye/Jack wasn't talked about as the deal that gets us Harris. It was Frye/Jack/Outlaw. And Outlaw was clutch tonight. So was Jack.


kp made it clear outlaw wasn't a part dude. Look at the new trade scenerio, it is like jack, sergio, and webster or frye and a pick.

KP would be kinda crazy to give up outlaw. I wouldn't even do outlaw for harris straight up. Outlaw will be a stud for years to come, i think every portland fan knows this.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> kp made it clear outlaw wasn't a part dude. Look at the new trade scenerio, it is like jack, sergio, and webster or frye and a pick.
> 
> KP would be kinda crazy to give up outlaw. I wouldn't even do outlaw for harris straight up. Outlaw will be a stud for years to come, i think every portland fan knows this.


Has that trade scenario that you mentioned gotten the same traction that the Outlaw deal did? I mean, THAT deal was all over ESPN, and I haven't heard nearly as much about this scenario you're proposing.

Anyway, I'm not going to threadjack with this aside.

Back to the topic at hand, um, go Roy!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ yea, the new one was broughht up by ESPN's rick buchert (sp?) it is the thread you just posted in, check the first post.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

All I have to say is the Blazers played like crap tonight and still ended up with a W. 

1. There is no reason to take so many outside shots when there is nobody over 6'10" on the Knicks and nobody who can block shots.

2. The effort in the first half was pathetic.

3. How many times each game do I have to watch the Blazers offense misses Aldridge when he is streaking ahead of everybody for a possible easy bucket.

4. It's time for Nate to tighten up the rotation and keep a few starters in at all times. Sergio, it's time to hit the pine until you can figure out how to shoot.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> are you retarded? i was here defending the blazers the whole game. Maybe you should come back more after they win, eh? i didn't see you here when they were losing like all the other ppl bashing them.


To answer your question, no, I'm not retarded. But the way you create sentences makes me wonder about you. I don't even know what you're trying to say above. I did come back here after they won... I don't type angry, ridiculous posts during the game because the game isn't over yet and I hadn't given up on the team, like some seem to do. 

You asked if Jack, Sergio, and Frye would give us even half of what Harris would... The answer is yes. There's really no other way I can say it. 

If you really think giving away the majority of the white unit for Devon Harris of all people is the move that will put us over the top, then more power to you. I don't.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

you got to admit though, they played one of their worst games, and still came out with a W, that is prety impressive, imo. But yea, they still played like crap.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Xericx said:


> HOOP FAMILY AfterPARTY AT the acrop IN AN HOUR.


hahahaha... :lol: That's pretty funny.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I love how Nate FINALLY used Joel Przybilla as an offense-defense substitution. FINALLY!!! I love you Nate. I've been calling for that since the Toronto game, and it worked in some cases where Zach had trouble putting up a shot with Aldridge and Joel in his face.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> To answer your question, no, I'm not retarded. But the way you create sentences makes me wonder about you. I don't even know what you're trying to say above. I did come back here after they won... I don't type angry, ridiculous posts during the game because the game isn't over yet and I hadn't given up on the team, like some seem to do.
> 
> You asked if Jack, Sergio, and Frye would give us even half of what Harris would... The answer is yes. There's really no other way I can say it.
> 
> If you really think giving away the majority of the white unit for Devon Harris of all people is the move that will put us over the top, then more power to you. I don't.


if you are referring to my negative posts, you should re-read the thread. I was arguing with the negative posters that said portland is "done".

And you can't look at it that way, look at it like this. Next year, with no trades made, not counting our 5 draft picks, no FA pickups, not counting miles, lafrentz, green, mcroberts, kaponen, freeland, we will have a 13 man rotation. Thing is, that can't work. We need to trade away some players, and get value for them, or they will walk away on their own, and we won't get anything ofr them. People like Jack and Webster will want starter minutes and money, and we can't offord that if our plan is to keep Roy, Oden and Aldridge, and Outlaw in the long run. We can't spread the minutes around to 13 ppl and win. If we can trade Jack, and Sergio and Webster and get Fernandez and Harris, that is a huge upgrade. Do you see what i mean now?

Harris | Blake
Roy | Fernandez
Outlaw | Jones
Aldridge | Frye
Oden | Pryzbilla

would be our roster if we traded our 1st, jack, sergio, and webster for harris. I'm just saying, that 2nd unit looks damn good to me...


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> you got to admit though, they played one of their worst games, and still came out with a W, that is prety impressive, imo. But yea, they still played like crap.


I think the fact that the Blazers looked so awful and still won wasn't so much a positive statement for them as it is an indication of how much the Knicks completely suck.

This game was painful to watch, until the last 3:00 of OT.

PS, as a Met fan, I had a pretty good day. My teams now have Johan Santana, and Greg Oden next season.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Enter your own caption*


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^lol, yea you are right, i can see it from your point of view.

Outlaw just proved again though, how clutch he is. And Roy really proved to me that even with his jammed fingers that really made his shot stink tonight, he can help in every other way. Played solid defense, and got a triple double, good stuff.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> you got to admit though, they played one of their worst games, and still came out with a W, that is prety impressive, imo. But yea, they still played like crap.


Felt like the Atlanta game a little bit or a little too much. But the crowd was fantastic, did a great job. I can't wait to go to Monday's game against Denver! If anyone else is going too, keep up the noise!


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

hasoos said:


> 3. How many times each game do I have to watch the Blazers offense misses Aldridge when he is streaking ahead of everybody for a possible easy bucket.


i think a better question is: when is aldridge going to realize his streaking ahead before we even grab the defensive rebound is what's hurting this team? he runs off all the time, but how often does he score on a fast break? not often. why? because we are one of the worst teams at creating turnovers and getting a defensive rebound. when you don't have the ball, it's meaningless to run off to the other end, aldridge. get a ****ing clue! it's simple really. you'd figure the coaching staff would talk to him about this.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> ^lol, yea you are right, i can see it from your point of view.
> 
> Outlaw just proved again though, how clutch he is. And Roy really proved to me that even with his jammed fingers that really made his shot stink tonight, he can help in every other way. Played solid defense, and got a triple double, good stuff.


Clutch yes. But how about to quit putting us through the drama and play well for the other 3 quarters. That goes for the whole team as well.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> are you retarded? i was here defending the blazers the whole game.





MrJayremmie said:


> if KP knows anything about basketball, he will do anything in his power to get Harris. You are f'n tellin' me that Jack, Sergio, and Frye combined would give you even half of what harris would? noone can do anything on offense, noone can drive and finish, noone can get a steal and run a fast break, we get NO easy baskets... get harris in here, good jesus.
> 
> pathetic.



If that's defending the team, I'd hate to see you criticize them... :frenchy:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> I love how Nate FINALLY used Joel Przybilla as an offense-defense substitution. FINALLY!!! I love you Nate. I've been calling for that since the Toronto game, and it worked in some cases where Zach had trouble putting up a shot with Aldridge and Joel in his face.


I was really happy about that too. You think he might have learn something from the last game?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> no need to get all mad about it. This season has been an amazing surprise without Oden and Fernandez dude. The future started this season, even if we don't make the playoffs (which we won't) it is still a good season.
> 
> This team is not "done" they are doin' fine. If we lose this game, we are 26-20... that is amazing! all we need to do is be 9 games over .500 to finish the year and we win 50 games....
> 
> That being said, We need to get harris, not for this year, but for the long run. Sergio and Jack don't really do anything, Harris would be THE man.





Yega1979 said:


> No, we're not doing fine, we're playing like ****. If you think Greg Oden is going to turn this group of asswipes into a winners by himself you're wrong. Portland really needs to pick it up. I thought they were a group of winners, but they are playing like absolute pussies.





MrJayremmie said:


> ^ yes, the 3rd youngest team in NBA history, without arguably 2 of their top 5 best players, is 26 - 19... you are right...


stop being a selective reader. Saying that KP needs to get Harris isn't bashing the team, as you can tell from my posts, i firmly believe he would help. And thanks for taking stuff out of context.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

mgb said:


> I was really happy about that too. You think he might have learn something from the last game?


No doubt, and with the media... ie Jason Quick.. keeping on him about it, I think Nate finally came to his senses about it, especially when he saw Gary Coleman lay the ball up with no one within 5 feet around him.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> I love how Nate FINALLY used Joel Przybilla as an offense-defense substitution. FINALLY!!! I love you Nate. I've been calling for that since the Toronto game, and it worked in some cases where Zach had trouble putting up a shot with Aldridge and Joel in his face.


i'm right with you. 100% that is what we needed on that final LeBron drive last game. Needed Joel's help defense.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> No doubt, and with the media... ie Jason Quick.. keeping on him about it, I think Nate finally came to his senses about it, especially when he saw Gary Coleman lay the ball up with no one within 5 feet around him.


Yea were damn lucky he didn't pull out the "Watch you talking about Willis" 360 jam.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> stop being a selective reader. Saying that KP needs to get Harris isn't bashing the team, as you can tell from my posts, i firmly believe he would help. And thanks for taking stuff out of context.


How did I take anything out of context? I quoted the entire post. I know you made other posts that were directly opposite in nature, which only further displays how emotionally fragile you are about the Blazers. Your violent mood swings could become dangerous. I suggest taking my namesake. 

You said:


MrJayremmie said:


> noone can drive and finish, noone can get a steal and run a fast break, we get NO easy baskets... get harris in here, good jesus.
> 
> pathetic.


That is bashing the team. Okay? It is. I mean, what else could you have been saying? Give it up. And that isn't completely wrong of you to do. But don't deny it.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

hasoos said:


> All I have to say is the Blazers played like crap tonight and still ended up with a W.
> 
> 1. There is no reason to take so many outside shots when there is nobody over 6'10" on the Knicks and nobody who can block shots.
> 
> ...



Just one thing to add........5. Get a bloody rebound now and then!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

hasoos said:


> All I have to say is the Blazers played like crap tonight and still ended up with a W.
> 
> 1. There is no reason to take so many outside shots when there is nobody over 6'10" on the Knicks and nobody who can block shots.


Amen.. but we were playing the same way during the 13-game streak. Those jump shots are now not falling at the rate that it was.
It's time to take the ball to the hoop a little more, and you saw it with Travis' dunk in the overtime. Maybe Charles Barkley is right in the end. We need to figure out a way to get some easy hoops throughout the game.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> That is bashing the team. Okay? It is. I mean, what else could you have been saying? Give it up. And that isn't completely wrong of you to do. But don't deny it.


no dude, bashing them is saying "They suck, they are done, this team is horrible and blah blah blah". Saying the can't drive to the hoop, can't finish or whatever isn't bashing them, i'm stating the facts... wow. I don't understand what you are trying to get at? you called me out for being a pessimest when i was here defending the team, and you insist on bringing up one post that i said this team can't finish, can't drive, and can't make shots? should i keep my opinions to myself?

I guess you can have credit for the pathetic part, lol.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> no dude, bashing them is saying "They suck, they are done, this team is horrible and blah blah blah". Saying the can't drive to the hoop, can't finish or whatever isn't bashing them, i'm stating the facts... wow. I don't understand what you are trying to get at? you called me out for being a pessimest when i was here defending the team, and you insist on bringing up one post that i said this team can't finish, can't drive, and can't make shots? should i keep my opinions to myself?
> 
> I guess you can have credit for the pathetic part, lol.


Wow, I had no idea that the definition of 'bashing' was so narrow and that it only includes certain types of criticisms. 

Might I direct you to this thread. I think it's particularily telling and really demonstrates how bi-polar you are.
http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/390185-game-thread-blazers-heat.html

I thought this post was pretty interesting. It reminds me a lot of your definition of bashing (they are done)



MrJayremmie said:


> LOL at the playoffs.
> 
> if we can't win on the road we will NOT hold off utah and denver.. and if we get 3rd in our division there is no way in hell we will make it.
> 
> At least hopefully with all of our picks we can see if we can get a damn fine player in the lottery... tryin' to make the best out of a bad situation. I can't watch the game anymore.


It happens every time and it's pathetic how your opinion on everything swings not only day to day, but hour to hour and minute to minute.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

yea, that was when i turned it off cuz it was hard to watch, and i got taught a lesson by the regulars here that i should never, ever, ever say anything until there are all 0's on the clock, and if you notice, from then on, i'm in the game threads not saying a thing like that, but catchin' up on what is happening, and encouraging ppl and trying to talk myself into the fact that we still have a chance.

The reason you bring up all this stuff is still beyond me...


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> The reason you bring up all this stuff is still beyond me...


Because it's funny.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

funny like clown funny? or funny like how you confuse truthful critisizm with bashing?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ProZach said:


> Because it's funny.


And because you'll probably change your mind on the proposed trade in a week or so.

And yes, funny like a clown.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, guys, that's enough. Take it private if you need to. This is a game thread. People will post neg and positive, talk about the game, please.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Ok, guys, that's enough. Take it private if you need to. This is a game thread. People will post neg and positive, talk about the game, please.


agreed! *deleted*


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Man, I can just hear Wheels now:

"If this game was a fish, they'd have thrown it back."

Glad we got the win, but DAMN that was one hella ugly game. I swear, the Blazers are allergic to four things:

1. Rebounding (holy CRAP that was pathetic!)
2. Interior defense (the word HAS to be out on the Blazers by now: "Pound it inside through your bigs.")
3. Interior offense (we seriously need an offensive banger)
4. National TV (when was the last time we kicked *** on a nat'l TV broadcast?)

Thank GOD for Outlaw (again). We're what... 27-19 right now? Do you realize we'd likely be 23-23 right now without him?

SWEET game by Blake. TLaw hit the big shot, but it was Blake that kept us in it and brought us back. My game MVP tonight. A tough call over Brandon, though, because...

BRANDON GETS HIS FIRST CAREER TRIPLE-DOUBLE!!! And with two bad fingers on his left hand, too! I had no idea he had done it 'til the play-by-play guy mentioned it. Very quiet. I like that from Brandon.

Jack's my boy, but he really pisses me off sometimes. Then he makes me really happy. Total roller-coaster. I'm getting to old for this ****.

Did Frye even play tonight? Most guys get up to play against their former teams. Zach killed Frye in that department tonight.

Did I mention our defensive rebounding was absolutely pathetic? Well, just in case: Our defensive rebounding was absolutely pathetic.

Mildly impressed with Balkman's hustle. But that's one ugly dude.

A win is a win, I guess. But this one really highlighted several of the Blazers' weaknesses. Not a good thing at all.

Maybe the guys are sliding a bit due to being unsettled by trade rumors. The All-Star break will do them (well, most of them anyway) good. I expect to see them become more consistent (as far as wins go) after the trade deadline.

Go BLAZERS!

PBF


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree 100% with your whole post, holy cow. Sadly it is bashing when i say those things 



> 1. Rebounding (holy CRAP that was pathetic!)
> 2. Interior defense (the word HAS to be out on the Blazers by now: "Pound it inside through your bigs.")
> 3. Interior offense (we seriously need an offensive banger)


ODEN! lol!  i agree.



> 4. National TV (when was the last time we kicked *** on a nat'l TV broadcast?)


I think our first Miami game was on national TV, and Roy owning Dwayne Wade, that was early in our winning streak i think, we kicked *** on that night.

great post man!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

MrJayremmie said:


> one of them just stopped working in the 2nd or 3rd quarter, and you can't only have one teams shot clock up and the others off, they need to level the playing field so they turned the other off.
> 
> Not sure why, just a malfunction i guess.


It had NOTHING to do with the ESPN camera on the shot clock. ESPN has those cameras for every game. My pals Jay, Wheels, etc. were simply wrong about what happened to the shot clock.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Gym Rat said:


> It had NOTHING to do with the ESPN camera on the shot clock. ESPN has those cameras for every game. My pals Jay, Wheels, etc. were simply wrong about what happened to the shot clock.


I think it was for two reasons. 

1. the later start. The shot clocks just couldn't handle the later start. It threw them for a loop.

2. The fans boo'd Zach Randolph.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Gym Rat said:


> It had NOTHING to do with the ESPN camera on the shot clock. ESPN has those cameras for every game. My pals Jay, Wheels, etc. were simply wrong about what happened to the shot clock.


Gym Rat, any idea how to get them to STOP showing BO Outlaw's picture every time they talk about TRAVIS Outlaw? Any idea how to accomplish that seemingly monumental feat?

I mean seriously, if Travis wins sixth man of the year, Bo Outlaw's face is going to be plastered all over the country. :biggrin:


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Hap said:


> 2. The fans boo'd Zach Randolph.


Maybe the shot clock was too busy boo'ing Zach.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> I agree 100% with your whole post, holy cow. Sadly it is bashing when i say those things


I've been around for a long, long time. People here know me, some personally. They know I bleed scarlet & black, and only want to see the team be successful. And they take all of that into account on those few occasions I criticize the team (a LOT less frequent now than during the decline of the Whitsitt era). In other words, people here know I don't bash the team unnecessarily or make knee-jerk reactions. (And it took a long time to learn to keep an even keel about my beloved Blazers.)

If you don't want to be seen as a Blazers basher, learn to keep an even keel about them and not overreact to the bumps in the road. Learn to think long-term vs. short term. Stay in touch with what _their_ agenda and priorities are, not what you _think_ they are, or what _your_ agenda and priorities are. And liberally sprinkle praise for the team in where it is deserved.

It's okay for fans to speak out about the things they want to see their team improve, and to even get really, really emotional about it. But when that's ALL a person does, it's annoying and people tend to stop listening (or click the Ignore button).



> ]I think our first Miami game was on national TV, and Roy owning Dwayne Wade, that was early in our winning streak i think, we kicked *** on that night.


Not really, it wasn't until very late in the game that the Blazers moved ahead for the win. I seriously can't remember the last time we humiliated someone on national TV. I would really like to see that sometime (soon).



> great post man!


Thanks!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BBert said:


> Gym Rat, any idea how to get them to STOP showing BO Outlaw's picture every time they talk about TRAVIS Outlaw? Any idea how to accomplish that seemingly monumental feat?
> 
> I mean seriously, if Travis wins sixth man of the year, Bo Outlaw's face is going to be plastered all over the country. :biggrin:


That has got to be the most annoying Blazers-related media issue since "Jail Blazers" became the rage. Yes, Gym Rat, PLEASE help us get the word to ESPN that Travis Outlaw and Bo Outlaw are two completely different (and un-related) people.

PBF


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

That was an ugly game.

About the only thing I take out of that game, is just how bad the Knicks are.

Blazers need a couple of big wins in the next two games to keep this electric atmosphere alive in Portland.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

andalusian said:


> Maybe the shot clock was too busy boo'ing Zach.


Well, Zach did have 2 straight 24 second shot clock violations, so you might be on to something.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Gym Rat said:


> It had NOTHING to do with the ESPN camera on the shot clock. ESPN has those cameras for every game. My pals Jay, Wheels, etc. were simply wrong about what happened to the shot clock.


Showing Bo Outlaw's face instead of Travis was all ESPN's fault though! You'd think they could get that right!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> If you don't want to be seen as a Blazers basher, learn to keep an even keel about them and not overreact to the bumps in the road. Learn to think long-term vs. short term. Stay in touch with what their agenda and priorities are, not what you think they are, or what your agenda and priorities are. And liberally sprinkle praise for the team in where it is deserved.


hey man, thank you for the info. I will do that.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Showing Bo Outlaw's face instead of Travis was all ESPN's fault though! You'd think they could get that right!



Actually, it is the NBA's fault. When they sent out headshots at the beginning of the season, they sent Bo's picture with Travis' name on it. It only aired ONE time because as soon as someone other than a technician saw it, it was pulled out.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You'd think they'd know what NBA players faces look like. At least we all know it won't happen again .....right?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> You'd think they'd know what NBA players faces look like. At least we all know it won't happen again .....right?


Doing what I can to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------

